# New Medicines



## RIBottleguy (Jan 25, 2011)

Tuttle's Elixir Co., Boston, Mass.   Common bottle in a nice citron/apple green







 Reed Cutler & Co. Boston, Mass.  Vegetable Pulmonary Balsam









 Dr. Daniels Triple Extract Hamamelis.  A scarce Daniels bottle.  






 Nice early 12-sided medicine/bitters.  I have a weak spot for these early bottles.  The light stain actually adds some character






 The Giant Oxien Pills.  Neat little bottle, got this one for a few bucks






 Lamplough's Effervescent Pyretic Saline.  English, but you gotta love the name





 And here are some RI bottles:
 Dr. White's Specialty for Diphtheria





 Calder's Tooth Powder, Mrs. Edwin A. Calder






 Luce & Duffy Druggists Providence


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice Pulmonary Balsam. Like the Flange Lips.[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice bottles Taylor,I like the color of the Tuttle's,the shape on the 12 sided,The design on the Giant Oxin pills and I especially like the English Lamplough's Effervescent Pyretic Saline bottle.Congratulations on all of these additions to your collection.


----------

